# Firestone 500



## schwinnbikebobb (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey guys:

Trying to help a friend out.  He picked up a set of Firestone 500 boys and girls bikes. The boys is that kind of gold color and the girls aqua color.

The serial number on the boys is:   T 3822**   I left off the last two in case he did not want the whole number published

Girls:  U 4231**

I don't have pics but the bikes say Firestone 500 on the chainguard and have crossed flags on it too.  

Any help with info on years and who made them would be great! Were these sold at Firestone stores?

Thanks!


----------



## rhenning (Sep 26, 2012)

You need pictures to get a correct answer.  Roger


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't have pics, was just hoping there would be a go to guy on these. Like someone who would know the year range, what the serial numbers translate too maybe even know what years the most common colors were and things like that.


----------



## Terry66 (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, my guess is that they are mid-60s Huffy built. I have a red/black Firestone 500 and I've seen the same basic bike in gold. Here is my bike for reference.


----------

